# Qualcosa non è chiaro



## ElaineG

Le vostre moderatrici hanno bisogno di voi:

Oggi ho detto "qualcosa non è chiara".

Jana mi ha spiegato che "qualcosa non è chiaro" è corretto.  

Sono sempre pronta di sottomettermi alla conoscenza più avanzata della bella Jana, ma non capisco la logica. Mi pare che "qualcosa" sia femminile, quindi avrei (e ho) scelto "chiara."  

Qualcuno può spiegare perchè si usa un aggettivo maschile con "qualcosa"?


----------



## Saoul

ElaineG perchè dici che qualcosa è femminile?
Cosa è femminile
Qualcosa no! 
A Sandra è capitata una bella cosa femminile ok!
A sandra è capitato qualcosa di bellO maschile!

La lingua italiana è un po' sessista! In linea generale (e qualcosa è una parola molto generica) prevale sempre il maschile!

Fai caso per esempio a espressioni come ottomilioni di donne e un uomo sono andati (accordi comunque al maschile anche se sono ottomilioni di donne ed un uomo)

Ho fatto un po' più di ricerca, visto che ero stato un po' vago! 
Di seguito delle spiegazioni un po' migliori...  

qualcòsa: *qualcòsa* 

_pron. indef._ solo _sing._, con valore neutro; è forma derivata e ridotta di _qualche cosa_; si accorda come maschile (_è accaduto qualcosa; ho sospettato qualcosa_) e solo quando è sostantivato può essere preceduto dall'art. indet. _un_ 

oppure visita http://www.sapere.it/gr/DictionarySearchServlet?DS_action=ItalySearch&DS_resType=14&DS_userInput=qualcosa


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, *Saoul*.  Non immaginavo che qualcosa fosse maschile.  La "cosa" mi ha portata fuori strada.

Sei stato chiarissimo -- grazie mille!


----------



## Saoul

Figurati! 
Ciao!


----------



## Cnaeius

Esatto! Neutro è la parola magica. L'italiano ufficiale ha solo due generi, maschile e femminile, ma, derivando dal latino, è pieno zeppo di fossili e calchi di neutri. Come i famosi plurali in -a di cui abbiamo già discusso in passato.
Quindi in realtà non è questione di sessismo, è solo che nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano il neutro si è spesso risolto nel maschile, che gli era più vicino morfologicamente  
Ciao


----------



## Saoul

va beh ma così mi rovini la battuta! 
cercherei di rovinarti quella sui fossili e sui calchi, ma non mi viene in mente nulla...


----------



## Cnaeius

Saoul said:
			
		

> va beh ma così mi rovini la battuta!
> cercherei di rovinarti quella sui fossili e sui calchi, ma non mi viene in mente nulla...


 
Acc.. scusa.. 
Era solo una precisazione per chi non cogliesse il senso ironico della tua frase
Comunque ero serio riguardo a fossili e calchi
Ciao


----------



## Elisa68

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non immaginavo che qualcosa fosse maschile. La "cosa" mi ha portata fuori strada.


Però puoi sempre dire:

_La qual cosa non mi è chiara _

Anche se non ha lo stesso significato, perché si riferisce ad una cosa precisa che non ti è chiara, mentre qualcosa è generico. Inoltre è molto ricercata come espressione, ma Uinni apprezzerebbe


----------



## ElaineG

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Però puoi sempre dire:
> 
> _La qual cosa non mi è chiara _
> 
> Anche se non ha lo stesso significato, perché si riferisce ad una cosa precisa che non ti è chiara, mentre qualcosa è generico. Inoltre è molto ricercata come espressione, ma Uinni apprezzerebbe


 
Grazie, *Elisa*.  Mi piace qualsiasi frase che mi fa venire in mente *Uinni.*  È partito ma non dimenticato!


----------



## Alex_88

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Sono sempre pronta a sottomettermi alla conoscenza più avanzata della bella Jana, ma non capisco la logica.


 
essere pronti "a" sottomettersi è corretto!


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Alex!


----------



## Idioteque

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Grazie, *Elisa*.  Mi piace qualsiasi frase che mi faccia venire in mente *Uinni.*  È partito ma non dimenticato!



Piccola correzione.  "Qualsiasi" richiede il congiuntivo.  Un'altra ereità latina...


----------



## Sara_Sara

Una domanda 
Ma perche non è giusto: una giacca marrone chiarA? ( e chiarO è giusto?)


----------



## Mary49

Sara_Sara said:


> Una domanda
> Ma perche non è giusto: una giacca marrone chiarA? ( e chiarO è giusto?)


Perché "chiaro" è riferito a "marrone" (maschile), non a "giacca" (femminile). Invece si può dire "una giacca chiara", perché in questo caso l'aggettivo "chiara" si riferisce a "giacca" che è femminile.


----------



## Sara_Sara

Oh! Grazie mille Mary49
Ma perchè marrone non concorda  giacca?


----------



## Starless74

Sara_Sara said:


> Ma perchè marrone non concorda con giacca?


_Marrone_ concorda con _giacca_;
_chiaro_ concorda con _marrone_.


----------



## bearded

Sara_Sara said:


> Ma perchè marrone non concorda giacca?


In italiano alcuni colori vengono espressi con sostantivi ''aggettivati''.  Ad es. marrone (= castagna), per via del colore del frutto.  Un altro esempio: arancio (''la sfumatura arancio''..). Come in questi due casi, i frutti possono essere maschili e l'indicazione del colore rimane maschile. Ad es. la sfumatura arancio chiaro.  (( ''arancio'' si usa in modo inesatto per arancia, il frutto )).

Però esiste anche l'interpretazione secondo cui in queste espressioni sono sottintese le parole ''di colore'': una sfumatura (di colore) arancio chiaro.  Quindi non solo è giusta la giacca ''marrone chiaro'', ma anche quella ''viola chiaro'' sebbene la viola sia femminile.


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> _Marrone_ concorda con _giacca_;
> _chiaro_ concorda con _marrone_.


Credo che dicendo "*Marrone *concorda con *giacca*" Sara_Sara si possa confondere; "marrone" è invariabile nel genere.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Credo che dicendo...


meglio: leggendo (scusa la pignoleria).


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> meglio: leggendo (scusa la pignoleria).


Pignoleria per pignoleria, mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu e avrei dovuto usare "scrivendo".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu


Veramente ''marrone concorda con giacca'' l'ha scritto Starless, non io. 
Ma è chi legge che si confonde (stesso soggetto del gerundio....).




Mary49 said:


> "marrone" è invariabile nel genere.


Intendi che, siccome finisce per -e, non si vede se è maschile o femminile?


----------



## Mary49

> Veramente ''marrone concorda con giacca'' l'ha scritto Starless, non io.


È vero, hai ragione. 
Ho usato il gerundio con valore impersonale:  Il Modo Gerundio nella Grammatica della Lingua Italiana    "Il soggetto di un verbo al gerundio non va ovviamente indicato quando il gerundio è usato con *valore impersonale*".

Si scrive marrone (agg. plur.) o marroni (agg. plur.)? | Dizionari - Corriere.it
"Perché _marrone_ non è aggettivo come _verde_, _giallo_, _rosso_, _azzurro_, _celeste_ eccetera, che richiedono, ovviamente, l’accordo nel genere e nel numero col sostantivo da cui dipendono: _veste azzurra_, _calze rosse_, _libri gialli_, _prati verdi_. _Marrone_ è sostantivo, per l’esattezza è il nome di un frutto, e segue la stessa legge dei sostantivi, come _rosa_, _ciliegia_, _ciclamino_, _viola_, _arancio_, _cenere_, _corallo_, _seppia_, _ocra_ e altri, quando ci servono per indicare un colore. Nessuno direbbe “vesti rose”, “capelli ceneri”, “seta coralla”, ma sempre e soltanto “vesti rosa”, “capelli cenere” “seta corallo”; si costruisce cioè, mentalmente, una frase _ellittica_ (vedi ellisse o ellissi?) che per esteso suonerebbe così: “vesti del colore della rosa”, “capelli del colore della cenere”, “seta del colore del corallo”. Di conseguenza diremo _guanti marrone_, cioè “guanti del colore del marrone”.


----------



## bearded

Giusto: è proprio l'interpretazione che ho citato nelle ultime righe del #17.  Avevo frainteso il tuo ''invariabile nel genere'':


----------



## Starless74

Ho creato un mostro....


----------



## Sara_Sara

Raggazi mi aiutate così tanto. Grazie mille!!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Nessuno direbbe “vesti rose”, “capelli ceneri”, “seta coralla”, ma sempre e soltanto “vesti rosa”, “capelli cenere


Tuttavia io direi "guanti marroni". A parte questo mi sembra che l'aggiunta di "chiaro, scuro etc." renda sostantivi maschili tutti i colori, anche quelli che normalmente sono aggettivi. Es "Una giacca rossa - Una giacca rosso chiaro".
*P.S. For future reference*
Dalla voce "scarpa" di Treccani online:
_scarpe blu_, _nere_, _*marroni*_
Dal dizionario Italiano-Inglese di wordreference:



*marrone* _agg_(di color marrone) (_color_)chestnut, brown _adj_ Ho comprato un paio di scarpe *marroni*. I bought a pair of brown shoes.


----------



## A User

_*Occhi castani*_ oppure _*occhi marrone*_ ( perchè castano è aggettivo - il sostantivo è castagna -, marrone è sostantivo con funzione di aggettivo).
Scarpe di un marroncino chiaro, piuttosto che scarpe marroncine.
I vini rosa oppure i vini rosati.


----------

